# Graphene: New electronics material closer to commercial reality



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Graphene: New electronics material closer to commercial reality.



> *Researchers have developed a method for creating single-crystal arrays of a material called graphene, an advance that opens up the possibility of a replacement for silicon in high-performance computers and electronics.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-- Tom


----------

